

Ask HN: What are your favorite ebooks? Technical or Not - mschaecher

I really enjoyed Sacha Greif's and Jarrod Drysdale's ebooks on design from about a month ago.<p>http://sachagreif.com/ebook/
http://bootstrappingdesign.com/<p>What are some other good ones? Technical or non-technical, any subject, let's get a good list.
======
mariusandra
I recently started reading JavaScript Enlightenment. It's great and free:
<http://javascriptenlightenment.com/>

------
ojr
The Facebook Effect by David Kirkpatrick (The real story and not movie version
of Facebook) very good

